# Chicken Killer As Probe



## Locknar (Aug 30, 2012)

Hi.

Iam a new Member ... And wanna discuss something.

There are people who need to know how to slaughter a chicken?
I made a movie of this. This is to help people understand.

Here, you look at my video, recorded by Jason Sarasota, FL.






Cheers


----------



## kejmack (Sep 3, 2012)

Locknar, I think your question is lost in translation. Are you asking how it feels to kill a chicken for the first time? To be honest, I don't remember the first time I butchered chickens. I've been doing it my whole life. I have a friend who tells the chickens she is sorry before she chops off their heads.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I thought by the way it was worded, it was a type and translate program, they never make sense using slang or in translation meaning something different.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

It puts the lotion in the basket....


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Was that a random sentence? Cause it's in the wrong place if it is. Lol. Locknar?!? Whatever.


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Sorry, but I can't answer I question I can't make heads or tails of ... I reread this 3 times and I give up.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

My vote is to put this whole thread out of its misery.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Pluck it first...


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I tried to change the title but was unable. I did, however, change some of the message to make it less alarming. Austin wants to keep the video for those who need that information.


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't click on links, here, Facebook, Twitter, my personal Email.. I Just don't I've been hacked on the FB and Twitter, I don't trust anyone. Just because it's from a familiar name, if I want to find out something on my own, I know (and so should anyone else old enough & able to surf the web nowadays) that you can google ANYTHING and follow the pages & links that they provide in green meaning it's probably ok to view. But that's just me, I'm an mean old cur dog.. Also I saw a link earlier today as a matter of fact, here on Chicken Forum that someone posted and it actually has in the title, "you've been hacked". If you know what to look for in the actual link, there are dead giveaways in the text. Its Just a matter of time before some spammer sleaze bag has titles like "look at the day old baby chicks" just to get the hens here to click it. so be careful my fine feathered friends... Just my 2 cents.. 

Cogburn


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

Energyvet said:


> I tried to change the title but was unable. I did, however, change some of the message to make it less alarming. Austin wants to keep the video for those who need that information.


I thought we weren't supposed to post videos on this forum?


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Just doing what the boss told me. I actually have a video show up on my computer - not my phone. 

You can PM Austin to discuss with him if you like. 

Cog, there were some other interesting messages in those links too, but alas I have deleted them.


----------



## TinyHouse (Aug 31, 2012)

That was a question, not an "argument".


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'm sorry. I'm not arguing, or trying to argue. I appologise if that's what you thought. I was under the same impression that no videos were allowed.


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

cogburn said:


> It puts the lotion in the basket....


Ewwwww, Ickyyyyyyyy


----------



## cogburn (Jul 16, 2012)

Lol... I know it !!


----------



## Locknar (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you guys to edit my record ...

Yes Google helps me to translate my sentence ...
But the message of meaning get lost!

I only want to show one life experience. It was a special moment.

Anybody saw the song after the real video?

Cheers


----------

